# String in Float umwandeln in Standardschreibweise?



## georg345 (17. Juni 2005)

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
   float flot=0;
   String zahlString = "123456790";

 flot = Float.valueOf(zahlString).floatValue(); //mit Sys..println(flot) ist flot = 1.23456792E8 ->wissenschaftlich ausgegeben
   if(123456789 < flot)

   System.out.println("flot ist grosser"); // da flot = 1.23456792E8, wird das nicht ausgegeben.

   //wie konvertiere ich flot in die standard schreibweise also 123456790 da ich will das 123456789<123456790


   //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## teppi (18. Juni 2005)

Scheinbar gibt es irgend ein Problem mit der Größe der Zahl .. Bei kleineren Zahlen funktioniert der Vergleich. 

Wenn du statt float, double nimmst gehts aber auch mit so großen Zahlen.

Genaueres kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen.


----------

